# Suse 10.1: LAN und WLAN gleichzeitig?



## orffyre (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo wertes TUTORIALS-Forum!

Ich habe eine Frage zu SuSE Linux 10.1 und zwar folgende:

Ich benutze den KNetworkManager, um mich mit meinem WLAN zu verbinden.

1) Ist es möglich, LAN und WLAN gleichzeitig zu betreiben? Immer, wenn ich auf LAN klicke, dann geht mein WLAN nimmer und wenn ich auf WLAN gehe, dann ist mein LAN deaktiviert.

2) Immer, wenn ich meine LAN-Karte einrichte, nimmt er die Routing-Einstellungen meiner WLAN-Karte und auch die Einstellung von meinem WLAN-Standard-Gateway. Wieso? Mein LAN braucht kein Standard-Gateway, es ist nur für WLAN wichtig. Er nimmt komischerweise die Einstellungen vom Routing und Standard-Gateway für BEIDE Netzwerkkarten! Was kann ich hier machen?

Bei meinem alten Suse 9.3 gab es keinen KNetworkManager, sondern nur KInternet. Ich bin aber mit dem KNetworkManager sehr zufrieden und will das auch nicht ändern. Bei Suse 9.3 war allerdings eine getrennte Einstellung meiner WLAN und LAN-Karte möglich! Die beiden haben sich nie gegenseitig überschrieben und LAN und WLAN war tatsächlich gleichzeitig möglich! (Wie bei WINXP halt, da ist ein gleichzeitiges Betreiben ja auch kein Problem.)

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten!

mfg
orffyre


----------

